# Danny Mitchell ~ Ready For Nelson; Cage Contender 6 Main Event



## sandywh (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.mmaspot.net/index.php/re...ready_for_nelson_cage_contender_6_main_event/



> *Danny Mitchell ~ Ready For Nelson; Cage Contender 6 Main Event*
> Written by Martin Smith
> 
> With less than a week to go before the Cage Contender promotion returns with another great card, Martin Smith of MMA Spot caught up with one half of the main event to talk about a fight that is being touted as one of the biggest in Europe this year.
> ...


----------

